# Does in United Arab Emirates have checkpoint?



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ He means that people overhere might not be interested in fashion, so they might not have knowledge of where specific shops might be located, or if they are available. He's not saying that you shouldn't ask about fashion here.

I don't know exactly what being an American punk means, but if you have a haircut like the Blink 182's drummer, you'll reaise some eyebrows and attract attentions, but you'll not be arrested by the police.

Speaking of that, you'll wonder where are the cops and why you're not seeing any on the road. Most visitors do, I hear that coment all the time.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> ^ He means that people overhere might not be interested in fashion, so they might not have knowledge of where specific shops might be located, or if they are available. He's not saying that you shouldn't ask about fashion here.
> 
> I don't know exactly what being an American punk means, but if you have a haircut like the Blink 182's drummer, you'll reaise some eyebrows and attract attentions, but you'll not be arrested by the police.
> 
> Speaking of that, you'll wonder where are the cops and why you're not seeing any on the road. Most visitors do, I hear that coment all the time.


It's silly to arresting the punk guy that who have tripp nyc pant, band t-shirt and spike collar.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

You will not get arrested for dressing different or "wierd" trust me. As long as you're not showing more skin than you should be showing, you'll be fine. People might stare at you and make you feel like a two-headed alien but you won't get arrested or beaten up.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually u see alot of these punks at Mercato, just go there, and u might fit in, u might get get admired by one or 2 others punks like ur self


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> actually u see alot of these punks at Mercato, just go there, and u might fit in, u might get get admired by one or 2 others punks like ur self


Where is Mercato in?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Does its have taxes rate in Dubai? How much percent on sale tax, federal tax, income tax and other tax?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Only 10 - 20% tax on services in restaurants, bars and hotels, but all are included in the bill, so you have to pay only the amount written in the bill itself. 

No other direct taxes.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Only 10 - 20% tax on services in restaurants, bars and hotels, but all are included in the bill, so you have to pay only the amount written in the bill itself.
> 
> No other direct taxes.


What about sale tax?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Blink182 said:


> Where is Mercato in?


 mercato is a mall in the jumeirah area 

and no sales tax


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ As I said no other tax, and that includes sales tax also. 

Keep in mind that if a shop has *no prices attached to the merchandise*, then you can bargain with the salesman. Don't take prices he gives for granted, check with another shop selling the same thing, and then come back again bargaining your way to the cheapest possible price you can get.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> mercato is a mall in the jumeirah area
> 
> and no sales tax


Is jumeirah in suburb of Dubai?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ A kind of, but it is a sea side aerea.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

haha actually there's a fake 7-11 in deira. or at least there was

^ sorry, didnt read the previous posts


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Please can u show Dubai residential area picture?


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Blibk182 you want a lot too soon , take a deep breath and i know you will see a lot when your here


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

but what's the point of visiting exactly same stores in Dubai that are located also in your home city. isn't the point of being on holiday in foreign country to experience something new and visit all kind of different places, and not just some places what you can visit where you live.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Dude my advice to u, pack ur stuff, hop on the plane, get to Dubai and explore. You'll get most of the things you want, explore the place and enjoy it as you go.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'm going to Dubai on 2nd week of Spring Break (next week). I can't wait so I'm exciting. :rofl:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

How long are you staying for ? you with your family ?


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> How long are you staying for ? you with your family ?


One week. I'm with my cousin and few friend.


----------



## Chay (Aug 23, 2004)

dont come to dubai ull be bombed


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i am sorry, but this guy shoudl be banned , i dont appreciate someone saying such things about dubai


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Chay if you don't quiet down I will get the camel I use to travel around Dubai with to shit on you!


----------



## DXB (Nov 12, 2004)

Chay said:


> dont come to dubai ull be bombed


stop farting around


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Chay said:


> dont come to dubai ull be bombed


Stop acting to being trolling, so come to Los Angeles then crip or blood will attack at you.


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

Blink182 said:


> Does it have Vans or NikeTown to buy new shoe?
> 
> I have checked Dubai mall website so there is no Billabong and Quiksilver.



go Underground to "KARAMA" ssshhh :runaway:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually, if u want to buy brands , and wear them in the US, go to karama, pretty cheap, you get all the brands and the styles, however, i am not saying they arent rip offs, they are , but i bet no one in your neighbourhood will tell the difference, so instead of buying a original aramani jeans for 700 or 800 Dhs ($ 200) from burjman, just by it from karama for around 30$ i say, LOL , 
anyway, u'll love it, all tourists love it


----------

